# vaginal discharge after spay



## delightfuldior (Jul 15, 2010)

My female lhasa apso was spayed 21 months ago, all went well but she still remains hormonal. 

Over the last week she has been licking herself alot and jumping to it as if its itching or something is stuck to her bum (like sitting down). Ive also noticed a small streak of dark brownish discharge coming from her vulva (only a tiny bit but she may be cleaning the rest away). My male Lhasa has been sniffing her alot and getting frisky. She's also been a bit jumpy and off her food, but she goes through phases of not eating as she is very fussy.

Its all common signs of a season despite her being spayed. Ive had a look on the web to find other reasons and it could well be a UTI or even Neoplasa  if it was the worse case scenario.

I know I should take her to the vets ASAP for a check over but Ive had a foot op and I am housebound and I have no-one AT ALL who could take her for me in a car :frown:

Has anyone experienced this????


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I haven't experienced this - but a lot of vets have an animal ambulance that will collect the pet, take them to the surgery, do whatever needs doing then bring them back. Or could you get a taxi? It clearly needs looking at by a vet, could possibly be a stump pyometra.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> I haven't experienced this - but a lot of vets have an animal ambulance that will collect the pet, take them to the surgery, do whatever needs doing then bring them back. Or could you get a taxi? It clearly needs looking at by a vet, could possibly be a stump pyometra.


Good advice, many vets can provide details of "pet taxis" who might be able to help, failing that you'd need to arrange a home visit. Whatever you do you need to get her seen by vet as soon as possible for a proper diagnosis. Hope all is okay


----------



## delightfuldior (Jul 15, 2010)

Thing is I dont have money for both taxi and vet.. its either one or the other..  Im stuck really arent I! This is a bit of a nightmare. Stuck in the house for weeks on end with no support. If something was wrong with either of us we're kn_red basically.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

delightfuldior said:


> Thing is I dont have money for both taxi and vet.. its either one or the other..  Im stuck really arent I! This is a bit of a nightmare. Stuck in the house for weeks on end with no support. If something was wrong with either of us we're kn_red basically.


Having a dog means looking after it and providing vet care, whatever your circumstances. Your dog could become very ill and die if not treated and you could face prosecution. Sorry to be blunt, but that's the way it is.

I'm not sure what your are hoping we can suggest on here? It's possible she has an infection that could prove very serious and she would have been seen by the vet by now if she was my girl.

Can you use PDSA?

Who can PDSA help?


----------



## delightfuldior (Jul 15, 2010)

Of course I am providing care but my dog is otherwise very well and I was asking on here to see if anyone may know what it is. I have one working leg. £70 in the bank. If I could get my dog to a vet I would use all of this money for the consultation and meds or tests if nec (the excess on the insurance is £90). Unexpected bills have popped up leaving me this amount... If i had to use it all on her and starve for a week I sure would. Ive done this before when she had an ear infection.. I spent my food money on getting her sorted and lived on Asda Smart price chips and beans for 13 days!

Im not expecting anyone to offer to jump to her rescue I was simply asking if anyone else had experienced it. Obviously not!

PDSA are not local to me they are all miles away. She seems very well other wise. She's been playing and eaten. If it was serious why would my male lhasa be getting frisky with her? It all seems hormonal tbh but what would I know.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

delightfuldior said:


> If it was serious why would my male lhasa be getting frisky with her? It all seems hormonal tbh but what would I know.


Because it may well be hormonal and he is attracted to her discharge 

As far as what do you know? Well, about the same as anyone here, none of us are vets and you've been given advice ... get her to vet.

It could be anything from life threatening pyo infection of stump accidentally left behind, vaginitis to blocked anal glands and anything in between. She needs to be assessed by a vet asap ... this is the ONLY advice anyone can give you to be honest 

.


----------

